# Interrupted power power mate 1850 older style generator



## Andrew Schmitt (Jul 15, 2019)

I have recently bought an older Coleman powermate 1850 suitcase style generator. It is AC current I believe. So I’m having a few problems, I assume related, then I plug a light in it flickers constantly, if I plug a fan in it only gets about half power, at times I have to plug in a 1200 watt heat gun and then anything else to get that anything else to even turn on. I.e. ( plug in light , nothing, plug in heat gun and then plug in light, it turns on.) it runs great so I’d hate to get rid of it but it’s basically useless like this. Idk if this is like a powersave switch or something even if that was available on this model. Any help is great. Thanks


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Probably a bad regulation capacitor under the output end cap on the generator end. Had to replace the one on my PM1500 after the throttle stuck and it over-revved. Looks like it was a 7.5uF/+-5%/350VAC SFE-1. Check yours to confirm, but this one would likely work: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coleman-Po...706915&hash=item23c90a48ff:g:fdMAAOSwwlJdscUk or this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coleman-Po...836593&hash=item2ad7090ebd:g:1OUAAOSweW5VRaM0


----------



## Andrew Schmitt (Jul 15, 2019)

Is there an easy way to test the capacitor that’s in there?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Andrew Schmitt said:


> Is there an easy way to test the capacitor that’s in there?


 First step is visual; if it's bulged or burst, it will be obvious. If it looks OK, use this procedure: 

To test a capacitor, a multi-meter that can test capacitance is required. To test a capacitor, it must first be removed from the generator and discharged. Be careful when removing the wire leads that a short is not created across the capacitors terminals. To discharge, use a screwdriver with an insulated handle to cross the terminals on the capacitor (this will result in a loud pop and a spark). Once discharged, take a reading from the capacitor. The measured capacitance should be +/-5uF of the specified rating printed on the side of the capacitor. If not, the capacitor should be replaced.​


----------



## Andrew Schmitt (Jul 15, 2019)

It looks good, I don’t have a meter with that setting but I did an ohm test and the resistance climbed to the max of my meter like another post described, could that mean the capacitor is ok?


----------



## Andrew Schmitt (Jul 15, 2019)

Bought new capacitor, same problem exists.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

It could be your getting only one-half of the ac sine wave. 
I'm not helping much but the way you describe your problem it might not be a simple thing to troubleshoot.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Andrew Schmitt said:


> Bought new capacitor, same problem exists.


How'd you get one so fast? Local purchase? Are you sure it's exactly the same rating as the original?


----------



## Andrew Schmitt (Jul 15, 2019)

Faster shipping on another one, I got a 7.5uf +/- 5% 370vac 50/60hz capacitor. Solved my problem another way though. After I replaced the capacitor and the physical outlet itself I switched from thinking a electrical problem to mechanical. I looked at the owners manual and the troubleshooting section suggested the rpms were not aligned. After looking into And messing with the governor/throttle mechanism, I raised the spring to the number 6 hole (from the 4 hole)on the throttle arm and it has solved all of my problems thus far. It was like the generator wasn’t producing enough power to gain the 50/60hz. Perhaps the spring has just got warn out enough over the years it was providing too much slack?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Andrew Schmitt said:


> ...It was like the generator wasn’t producing enough power to gain the 50/60hz. Perhaps the spring has just got warn out enough over the years it was providing too much slack?


Glad you resolved it! Yes, the generator needs to be running at 3600RPM to generate 60Hz power, or 3000RPM for 50Hz.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

That would do it.
You can get away with plus-or-minus 3 or 4 cycles or so from 60 cps. But much more than that and things can get interesting. 
Thanks for posting the resolution.


----------

